# Surround Sound Plugs



## CmoAMD

Ok... I been trying to figure it out but I cant. People have told me that surround sound will work on these sound cards, but where?

My headset has 4 plugs, Mic - Rear - Front - Center/Sub

I dont see plug holes for each one of those on these;

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829102181

and this one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829102189

Where would I plug in the 3 sound ones? OR my headset has this plug that looks like ..... the plug of a keyboard, with like little pins. Anyway let me know. 

Maybe these sound cards are overkill, but I want a really good one, I think theyre decent. I need surround sound support that I need, and great sound quality, thanks.


----------



## dansilva

you can great sound quality if you have a good set of speakers and an amp. both of your sound cards offers digital outputs which means u can have a digital surround sound-PCM (dd/dts if your amp support those).

In first sound card (Sound Blaster Audigy 4 Pro) there is something called "SPDIF Out" both Optical and Coaxial digital out puts (front panel). you can use one of those digital outputs to connect to back of your amp which should have something like optical/coaxial input.

in your second sound card its a similar case. it has a digital optical output.


----------



## CmoAMD

I still dont get it... my headset, which has the keyboard looking plug, goes into the amp, to which a Red, Green, Blue plugs go from the amp and connect into the computer. My computer, a basic one, has 1 mic, and 1 sound hole. Where would the 3 from my headset go on those sound cards.


----------



## dansilva

what is the sound card you have on your computer. you could also use a RCA cabe which has 3.5mm jack at one end and other 2 phono jacks.3.5mmjack will go to green hole in ur computer sound card and phono cables will connect to your amp (cd/aux/etc)

both sounds cards from newegg.com have digital outputs. definately u can use to get digital sound out if u have the right amp.


----------



## CmoAMD

Uuummm, I still dont get "WHERE" you put the 3 plugs, because when I see sound cards they only have like 2 next to eachother.... heres what I have set up lol. 

http://305kicks.com/headset.jpg

I know where the mic. goes.... where would I put other 3 (Rear/Front/Center;Sub)


----------



## dansilva

lol i am confused now. ok lets get this straight. first tell me what is the sound card you using at the moment?. Secondly do you have an amp & 6 speakers?

let me know those two then i will help you to figure it out


----------



## CmoAMD

Right now I dont have any sound card. I only have the stock one on this computer. 

On my new computer ill be getting one of the sound cards I linked above in forum. 

My headset, www.305kicks.com/headset.jpg has a mic, and 3 sound plugs, Center/Sub - Rear - Front. 

Where would I plug those in on the new sound card im getting?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829102189


----------



## mrjack

Why buy a new soundcard to get surround sound when it can be done with an integrated one? I have converted my Line In and Mic to Line Out and now I have a 5.1 system.


----------



## CmoAMD

Because I want that sound card... and that response doesnt help me at all. I still need to know where the 3 plugs go.


----------



## CmoAMD

Bump!


----------



## vortmax

you need to find a soundcard with ANALOG 5.1.  Those are both DIGITAL 5.1 cards.  An analog surround card will have jacks on it for front, surround and center/sub.  To make a digital card work with analog speakers would require a preprocessor which would run more then just choosing a different card.

for instance:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829130001

notice under ports:



> *Line Out:  Front/Rear/Center/LFE*



that's what you need to look for.

Not saying buy that card....it was just the first I found with the right equipment


----------



## CmoAMD

Does that sound card stack with the one I wanted? I need the quality from the fatal1ty FPS sound card I wanted....


----------



## CmoAMD

I just want to know if my headset will work with these... in features it says 
Line level out (Front / Rear / Center / Subwoofer / Rear Center) via 3.50mm mini jacks 

So it must right?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829102189
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829102181
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829102163


----------



## exhittare

*Paid Surveys at SecretShoppersJob.com*

greetings everyone,

If you want to make some extra dough or just some part time cash. 
We can help. We get regular people extra income coming
in for no more than a few hours a week. 
Its absolutely free and takes no more than a few hours a week. 
Get Paid to take free online surveys. Start making some online income today. 

Start getting paid today Visit  Mystery Shopper


----------

